# Walk Broom Snow ss/4000 SnowEx



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

http://www.snowexproducts.com/snow-brooms/ss-4000Is there anybody have one can give can tell me the good and bad


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

Our dealer started selling them thid season..
I seen a bunch of them already lined up in the service department. ..

I would like to know how many inches they can remove? ?


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

I've seen them, wasn't impressed.


----------



## havenlax18 (Dec 16, 2010)

I just sold mine for 1500 bucks. Wasnt worth it...


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

havenlax18;1788899 said:


> I just sold mine for 1500 bucks. Wasnt worth it...


Ok I wasn't for sure Look like a good design but wasn't sure if it was a good working design.
I have a Complex I'm trying find a easier way to clean the walks 
Last winter was last year with a sidewalk crew This winter I left my ATV there but 2 different storms we had -15 temps it wouldn't start and my son and I cleaned the walks with my 2 paddle blowers took 1 hr to clean it
Maybe I need look in to a 36 or 45'' blower WB I don't know I have all summer to think on it


----------



## viper881 (Jan 14, 2009)

You could try a walk behind broom. I have a riding one that I use for asphalt and it works great. 60" Jd broom. Have a snow blower for it to but ive found the broom is quicker depending on the type of snow falling. Here is a video of one of the guys using it for the first time......I think its the first time he used his camera also but that's all I have of it being used in snow.


----------



## viper881 (Jan 14, 2009)

Maybe you cant load videos.....is it possible on here or no?


----------



## XtremeSnowPros (Aug 26, 2009)

We have two and so far I think that they are great for what they are. We have not had one issue so far and was surprised on its productivity.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

We have walk behind brooms.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

viper881;1789372 said:


> You could try a walk behind broom. I have a riding one that I use for asphalt and it works great. 60" Jd broom. Have a snow blower for it to but ive found the broom is quicker depending on the type of snow falling. Here is a video of one of the guys using it for the first time......I think its the first time he used his camera also but that's all I have of it being used in snow.


I make good money on it has to be cleaned every 2'' so in 6'' I'll clean 3 times
Like I said I have all summer to think on it and might find someone selling one that's needing some money on a broom or a big blower


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

When I first looked at it initial though handy, then though if you have any accumulation where will the show go? For the snow pro a good single stage would be more practical IMHO.


----------



## Angel (Oct 23, 2009)

I would like to know if they have a poly cutting edge on the blade. Most of our walks are old and in bad shape and wondering if the plow would hang up a lot.


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 13, 2014)

Exmark makes a big walkbehind broom for about the same price. If you wanted to they look really easy to fab up a small plow mount on the front of it. Thats what i would do if i needed it. 

The plow on the front of that snow ex unit looks like it would get bent and broken loading in and out of the truck.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Was up at the dealer looking for something else and he tried to sell me on it. At $4500 there is no way. I did get to play with the demo, about as fast as a stage 2. I wasn't impressed enough to give it much thought. I would rather get a used tractor or quad for that price.


----------



## zlssefi (Dec 29, 2011)

you can get sweepster walkbehind brooms cheap off ebay and craigslist. i have two that we use on some 5 foot sidewalks. two passes and done!


----------

